# msvcp60.dll



## mmmm (Apr 16, 2003)

Anyone know what exactly this file does or what it relates to? How about where it comes from?


----------



## plejon (Jul 26, 2001)

It's the Microsoft C Runtime Library

See also
http://www.liutilities.com/products/wintaskspro/dlllibrary/msvcp60/


----------



## mmmm (Apr 16, 2003)

Thanks for the quick response and the link.

Think having a corrupted or incorrect version (one copied from a diff operating system) might cause some video issues?
I've noticed that many programs have this file in their own program folders, as well as the one in windows sys.


----------



## plejon (Jul 26, 2001)

I wouldn't be surprised if you ran into problems using a corrupt version of the DLL.

Maybe you can try downloading a new version here
http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dll-files.shtml?msvcp60

Software developers may choose to include the DLL in their own programs directory to make sure that they have the correct version. If they use the one in win/system, and another install replaces it with a (hopefully) newer version, they could run into trouble.

If you would like to see which dll's are loaded, use a utility such as ListDLLs (http://www.sysinternals.com)

Microsoft also has a utility that shows the dll's in memory. It's called msinfo32.exe and you should be able to find it in program files/common files/microsoft shared/msinfo. I believe it is installed with office. In the utility, go to software environment / loaded modules


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

Hi

you can run msinfo32.exe by going to start\run and type *msinfo32*

steam


----------



## mrcoons (Apr 17, 2001)

Thanks for the link, Peter. This sure helped me out!!


----------

